

Show HN: weartolook – the UK's largest fashion search engine - geoffw8
http://www.weartolook.com

======
geoffw8
Hi all,

Long time member. Today we've begun pushing weartolook, something we've been
working on now for a good couple of years. Its been a crazy journey, we could
probably write the book on how _not_ to launch your startup.

We're 2 London based founders that are totally self-taught programmers, we
have over 300 of the UK's (and some from the US) best stores on board:
Topshop, Urban Outfitters, Harrods, Saks Fifth, Net-a-porter to name a few and
today we have >3m products.

Take a look and let us know what you think, we're wide open for feedback.

Geoff (Founder)

